

Ask HN: Are you comfortable with Checkster's User Agreement? - michaelsbradley

A friend of mine recently started the application process for an in-house software development job at a firm where he was formerly working as a contractor. The HR department instructed him to use Checkster, but he found that service&#x27;s User Agreement to be alarmingly broad. Unfortunately, when he indicated to HR that he preferred to submit his list of references in a more conventional manner (and explained why), he was told he must agree to use Checkster in order to apply for the position.<p>I reviewed the User Agreement in question, and I too found it to be a bit troubling:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;app.checkster.com&#x2F;legalese.php<p>Essentially, it seems to waive one&#x27;s rights to fend off defamation, slander and libel, and to relieve Checkster of any and all legal responsibility in the event one&#x27;s reputation were to be genuinely abused via their service.<p>What does HN&#x27;s readership think of this User Agreement? Have you encountered others like it?<p>Have you been in a situation like my friend&#x27;s, where refusal to make use of a 3rd party &quot;HR service&quot; has proved an obstacle to being hired?
======
Amos25
The Release Form in the User Agreement really asks you to sign away a lot in
order to use their service. It doesn't seem worth it (unless maybe you're
desparate for a job).

Here's a lawyer's blog that calls defamation during background checks "second
most common corporate illegality": [http://macomb.patch.com/groups/richard-g-
marcils-blog/p/bp--...](http://macomb.patch.com/groups/richard-g-marcils-
blog/p/bp--talkin-smack-get-payback-what-to-do-about-workplace-slander).

